# Garlic Spray?



## fritz (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried this stuff?

http://cookperfect.com/gvf_garlic_spray.htm


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't see why it wouldn't work?  Kinda expensive, but guess ya wouldn't use alot of it either.  Keep my eyes open, if I find some in my travels I might get one to giver a spin.


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

Never seen it, leading to never used it, but as a faithful member and co-founder of the Glory of Garlic Faith and Love Crossroads Tabernackle Church, I have saved the link and will be sending my credit card info over the WWW yet again!


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, some jackass from NYC got my wife's debit card info within the last two weeks and hit us for over $1000 before the bank called to ask if we were even in NYC recently.  Looks like we'll get it back after the investigation, and that's the good thing, but we're looking at the mortgage and car payments bouncing as a result.


----------



## cowgirl (May 5, 2008)

I wanna join!


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

All OTBS knights get an automatic membership because you simply can not climb to that plateau without bowing to the power of Garlic! I'm not saying worship, just gotta touch a knee...


----------



## desertlites (May 5, 2008)

Are the gatherings once a week in Gilroy Ca.?


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

Oh no!  Since the I expect the congreagtion to be largely nation-wide and electronic, I'll have to chew on ideas for services.  Maybe annual vs. weekly at the SMF gathering whether I'm there in person or in spirit!  I'll need a deacon (bishop?) from each state.


----------



## desertlites (May 5, 2008)

just wondering cuz Gilroy IS the garlic capital of the world.


----------



## navionjim (May 5, 2008)

Dlites is right on the money, I've been to the Garlic Festival in Gilroy and its a great time to be had by all. That said the neighboring Artichoke Fest in Casterville is also something to behold. Now to put on over the top, I just returned from Breaux Bridge La yesterday. The wife and I decided to go to the Crawfish Festival over the weekend and that was another top notch event! Zydeco Music and the crawfish were so large a 3.5 pound serving consisted of 35 crawfish! They were the size of my hand! I hate to admit though that the Cajun Crawfish Queens were better looking than the Garlic Queens were... French blood I suppose.
Jimbo


----------



## lisacsco (May 5, 2008)




----------



## fritz (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jim....can't wait to go to La.....lol


----------



## seboke (May 8, 2008)

And now I know that!  Might have to make a pilgrimage....


----------

